# For those on AOSP roms, what do you use as messaging app?



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

The only thing holding me back from loading up an AOSP rom right now is the fact that I won't have the HTC messaging app.

On my droid 2 I always used Handcent, but the HTC messaging app was always a huge step up from that for me.

So I figure most use Handcent, or GO SMS, is that true?


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

Go SMS is my favorite


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

want a droid said:


> The only thing holding me back from loading up an AOSP rom right now is the fact that I won't have the HTC messaging app.
> 
> On my droid 2 I always used Handcent, but the HTC messaging app was always a huge step up from that for me.
> 
> So I figure most use Handcent, or GO SMS, is that true?


I could never use the HTC Messaging app. It just never felt comfortable for me. I used Handcent for months but have recently been using GO SMS and don't think I'll ever go back.


----------



## gdbjr (Jul 16, 2011)

Go SMS. I can't stand the HTC messaging app.

Handcent isn't bad either. You really can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I just use the stock AOSP messaging apk.. but I use to use ChompSMS when on Sense...


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Go SMS


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> I just use the stock AOSP messaging apk.. but I use to use ChompSMS when on Sense...


+1 it's simple and good my style

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Handcent

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Used GO for a while but I went back to AOSP. No real need for a 3rd party app for me.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Handcent. I've used GoSMS before but I just seem to like this one better.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Go SMS. Handcent is slow and laggy and it has ads.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

AOSP for me too. GO is laggy when I underclock when I party (no charger) lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use stock aosp messaging. works just fine


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for gosms. I made a custom theme for mine that matches my adw theme... plus I've grown to love the message popup... which works so much better than handcent's.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

avlfive said:


> I went back to AOSP. No real need for a 3rd party app for me.


This. AOSP rules for most everything.


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

AOSP all the way


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've tried GoSMS Pro and Handcent and I always end up back to Handcent.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Just use the stock AOSP app. Nice, clean, and simple.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

GO SMS is a good replacement.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've tried GoSMS Pro and Handcent and I always end up back to Handcent.


+ 1

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

Google Voice is my favorite.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

GO SMS here.

I still prefer HTC Messaging on Sense, though.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Handcent..


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Handscent!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## DroidMod94 (Jul 24, 2011)

So i use GoSMS but when i sent a pic it just sents a link anyone know how to fix that?


----------

